# paphiopedilum able to grow outside



## youngslipper (Jun 19, 2015)

Is there a paph that can grow in the garden with temps ranging from 5-20 °C in winter and 20-30 °C in summer. Will grow along side my Zantedeschia either in rocks or sand. Semi-shade to shade given.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 19, 2015)

insigne and similars,micranthum and armeniacum...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 19, 2015)

I think most complex Paphs could take that temperature range without problems. 

I think growing in rock or sand would be OK if you can give water every day or put something in the soil that can hold moisture.

Semi shade is OK.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep, that's nearly ideal for armeniacum, micranthum, and some from paphiopedilum subgroup or bull dogs, although you don't like hybrids.

I would not grow them in rock or sands.
Small pebbles with daily watering will work nicely though. 
Adding some moss or humus if you can will be even better. 

Isn't SA climate hot & dry summer and cold( without freezing) & moist winter?
You might have to protect those Paphs from rain during winter and water more during the warmer months.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Isn't SA climate hot & dry summer and cold( without freezing) & moist winter?
> You might have to protect those Paphs from rain during winter and water more during the warmer months.



That is only in the western cape. The rest of ZAR is a cold, no ripe, with some rain in the winter(been raining a lot lately) humidity at 50℅.
In the summer it rains every week up to 50mm and humidity sometimes up to 90℅, and quite hot.


----------



## Kostas (Sep 4, 2015)

Paphiopedilum callosum can take down to brief -1,5C with snow without damage. Maybe even colder. So it should be fine in shade. They tend not to get rot problems planted outdoors(I have grown a P. callosum in the garden in shade with daily watering in rocky soil and it was fine for 1,5years, till cats dug it out and buried it continuously while I was away and I never found it again.


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 4, 2015)

I concur with everything said. 
I would also add gratrixianum. This species is pretty much bullet-proof as near as we can tell.
JC



youngslipper said:


> That is only in the western cape. The rest of ZAR is a cold, no ripe, with some rain in the winter(been raining a lot lately) humidity at 50℅.
> In the summer it rains every week up to 50mm and humidity sometimes up to 90℅, and quite hot.


----------

